# Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?



## Thyr (8. September 2010)

*Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit das besagte Headset (Klinke) geleistet. Das erste mal kam von der linken Muschel kein Sound mehr, wenn man die Bassverstärkung angeschaltet hat. Also Retour und neues. Diesmal hatte es wieder einen defekt, allerdings nicht technischer Natur. Sowas kann immer vorkommen, keine Frage. Also selbes Spiel nochmal. Jetzt muss ich nach einiger Zeit feststellen, dass von der linken Muschel wieder kein Sound kommt, wenn man den Kopfhörer oder den 2 Lautsprechermodus geschaltet hat.
Die defekte 1&3 traten jeweils erst nach einiger Zeit auf. Nun frage ich mich, ob das Headset massive Qualitätsmängel aufweist? Ich finde das Headset klasse, keine Frage. Ich kann nur zustimmen, wenn jemand sagt, dass das Headset super ist. Aber wenn sowas andauernd auftritt, fragt man sich schon. Eigentlich möchte ich das selbe Spiel nochmal treiben, die Rückgabefrist ist noch längst nicht aus. Allerdings ist dann die Frage natürlich, ob sowas sehr oft auftritt. Deshalb meine Fragen.
1. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder hab ich einfach nur Pech?
2. Gibt es ein hochwertiges Headset in der Preisklasse mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang?
Und ihr dürft natürlich Tipps äußern


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Das Ding ist übelst mies verarbeitet, die Lötstellen lösen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit, egal wie pfleglich man mit dem Headset umgeht.


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Also ich habe das Medusa 5.1 USB, quasi den direkten Vorgänger des NX, nur halt mit USB.

Ich hab das Ding damals als B-Ware gekauft, und nach zwei Jahren läuft es noch immer.

Allerdings mehr schlecht als recht. Die rechte Muschel fällt teilweise komplett aus, da ist irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt. Also hab ichs mal aufgemacht und war von der absolut miesen Qualität geschockt.
Die Lautsprecher total billig, die Kabel kreuz und quer drin, absolut schlecht verlötet, das kann ich als Lötanfänger sogar besser

Tu dir einen Gefallen, lass die Finger von Speedlink. Zumal der Klang auch nicht so dolle ist, wenn man mal was gutes gehört hat^^


----------



## Biosman (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

ALso ich hatte das Speedlink Medusa 5.1 (Das mit extra verstärker) dieses hat gute 3 Jahre gehalten.

Mein jetziges Medusa NX 5.1 hat nun 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel. Müsste aber nun mal ausgetauscht werden.

Mal nebenbei:

Gibt es schon Preis/Leistungs Technisch was besseres als das Medusa NX ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Also ich habe heute mein drittes Medusa zur Gutschrift weggebracht...wenn man sich vorstellt das es im März gekauft wurde und nun schon zum dritten mal kaputt ist/war...könnte ich kotzen!


----------



## Biosman (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute mein drittes Medusa zur Gutschrift weggebracht...wenn man sich vorstellt das es im März gekauft wurde und nun schon zum dritten mal kaputt ist/war...könnte ich kotzen!



Ja oder Anfang des Jahres hab ich es glaube gekauft? Da wo es halt erschienen ist. Egal was einige sagen, es hat einen Bomben Sound! (Solange es heile ist^^) mein Kollege hat 600 Euro Kopfhörer von AKG und ich find meine 60 Euro Medusa NX toller! Natürlich ist das AKG Qualitativ eine ganz andere Welt. Dafür schlägt sich das NX aber gar nicht so schlecht!

Leider fällt das ding bei mir langsam auseinander. In der Kabelbedienung ist ein Wackelkontakt mit dem immer ein Kanal ausfällt. Der Springt nur wieder an wenn ich da bischen an dem Ding rumdrücke usw. usf.

Deswegen meine Frage ob es halt "Bessere" Preis/Leistungs Headsets in dieser Preis Region gibt?


----------



## Thyr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Ich finde den Sound auch ganz gut eigentlich. Und die Ausstattung usw. für den Preis auch. Aber wie gesagt bei der Qualität braucht man sich nicht wundern.
Nun ja wie dem auch sei, eigentlich will ich bei dem Headset bleiben. Gibts eine Möglichkeit, dass man da selbst ran geht? Also aufmachen (dann darf mans aber nicht mehr zurückgeben oder?) und selbst löten!? (Nur so als vage Vermutung ) Ist das...ich sag mal eine halbwegs sinnvolle Lösung oder besteht da keine Möglichkeit das zu reparieren? Dann würde ichs gleich in die Tonne treten... Und dann aber ein anderes mit besserer Qualität besorgen.


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Also man kann es öffnen und nachlöten, hab ich auch schon gemacht^^


----------



## Thyr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Okay, ich hab hier auch noch Zeug dazu rumstehen, ich werds mal probieren.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*



Biosman schrieb:


> Ja oder Anfang des Jahres hab ich es glaube gekauft? Da wo es halt erschienen ist. Egal was einige sagen, es hat einen Bomben Sound! (Solange es heile ist^^) mein Kollege hat 600 Euro Kopfhörer von AKG und ich find meine 60 Euro Medusa NX toller! Natürlich ist das AKG Qualitativ eine ganz andere Welt. Dafür schlägt sich das NX aber gar nicht so schlecht!
> 
> Leider fällt das ding bei mir langsam auseinander. In der Kabelbedienung ist ein Wackelkontakt mit dem immer ein Kanal ausfällt. Der Springt nur wieder an wenn ich da bischen an dem Ding rumdrücke usw. usf.
> 
> Deswegen meine Frage ob es halt "Bessere" Preis/Leistungs Headsets in dieser Preis Region gibt?



Beim ersten mal war der Front Surround Speaker defekt und zweimal der Subwoofer...sodass kein Sound mehr kommt aus dem Ding.

Solange es funzt ist es ja auch super toll und so, aber ich habe nun die Schnauze voll...werde mir nun ein anderes kaufen. Obwohl ich es schade finde.


----------



## Thyr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1: massive Qualitätsmängel?*

Super es hat geklappt. Die Quali ist in der Tat nicht so der Hit, aber Hauptsache es funktioniert wieder (eine Zeit lang )


----------

